# Грыжа L4-L5



## Inna6677 (4 Фев 2016)

25 лет, рост 158 см вес 41 кг(постоянный)
С апреля 2015 г, после спорт зала и занятия йогой появились боли в области левой ягодицы. Не придала значения, думала пройдет само по себе. Особенно боль усиливалась в положении стоя и при длительной хотьбе. Осенью 2015 боль постепенно усилилась, начала неметь нога до самых пальцев, и стоять более 5-10 мин весьма сложно. В ноябре 2015 ходила на массаж спины и ног, результат ноль, в январе 2016 делала массаж ног, после первой процедуры появилась легкость, но результата хватило на сутки, потом все тоже самое. Теперь нога болит и в положении лежа, только сидя практически ни чего не тревожит, только немеет нога.
МРТ от 31.01.2016:
МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофич. изменений пояснично-кр отдела и копчика. Грыжа диска L4-L5 (медианно-парамедианная, 0,8 см, суживающая левое межпозвоночное отверстие). Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне грыжи диска.
Диагноз невролога: Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника. Грыжа межпозвоночного диска L4-L5 с синдромом левосторонней люмбоишиалгии.
Лечение:
Комплигам В 1 амп 1 р/д в/м №10
Электрофорез карипаина на поясничный отдел позвоночника № 20.
01.02.2016 был первый укол Комплигама, по ощущениям боль только обострилась.
На сегодня 04.02.2016 сделано 3 укола Комплигам и 2 физ процедуры (магнит+электрофорез). Толку ноль. Подскажите что делать? Искать нового врача? Или идти за новым назначением? Снимки могу скинуть попозже.

Забыла написать, после уколов у меня начались не приятные ощущения и в самой пояснице...


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2016)

*Inna6677*, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Если объём загружаемых снимков велик, воспользуйтесь возможностью создания альбома - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2016)

К сожалению, Вам очень не повезло с неврологом, сделавшим такие глупые назначения. Толку от гипердоз витаминов группы В (тем более внутримышечно) никакого нет. Как и от карипаина.
Обратитесь к другому врачу, который назначит НПВС (любой из препаратов Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, коксибов), миорелаксанты и ингибиторы холинэстеразы. Всё для приёма внутрь. Лучше, если это будет врач,хорошо знающий вертеброневрологию, который назначит правильное медикаментозное лечение, проведёт курс мануальной терапии и разучит с Вами комплекс ЛФК, который будете делать самостоятельно дома.


----------



## Inna6677 (5 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К сожалению, Вам очень не повезло с неврологом, сделавшим такие глупые назначения. Толку от гипердоз витаминов группы В (тем более внутримышечно) никакого нет. Как и от карипаина.
> Обратитесь к другому врачу, который назначит НПВС (любой из препаратов Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, коксибов), миорелаксанты и ингибиторы холинэстеразы. Всё для приёма внутрь. Лучше, если это будет врач,хорошо знающий вертеброневрологию, который назначит правильное медикаментозное лечение, проведёт курс мануальной терапии и разучит с Вами комплекс ЛФК, который будете делать самостоятельно дома.


Ох, спасибо огромное за ответ!!!Самое обидное доктор платный, тк в наши местные поликлиники я вообще боюсь обращаться. Не подскажете толкового доктора Ростов-на-Дону или Ростовская область?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2016)

Подскажу. Врач мануальной терапии Шуров Александр Андреевич. Принимает в МЦ "Артемида"


----------

